# Problems Installing Ubuntu 7.10



## sampleera (Feb 27, 2008)

When i boot from the cd i choose the first option "Start or install ubuntu" and it will load somthning then it gose to a screen and it looks like my video card is freaking out or somthing , it just shows green and purple flashing bars. Please help.


----------



## panchoman (Feb 28, 2008)

what video card do you have?


----------



## xfire (Feb 28, 2008)

Go to user cp and fill out your specs. It'll help us solve your problem.


----------



## DIBL (Feb 28, 2008)

sampleera said:


> When i boot from the cd i choose the first option "Start or install ubuntu"




Couple of things you can do:

1. Press F6 and choose "vga" or "vesa" or "safe graphics" until you find one that works.

2. If you definitely want to install it, rather than just run the Live CD, download and burn the "Alternate Install" ISO for your architecture (32-bit or 64-bit), and use that to install -- it is in "character mode" and gives a little more visibility and flexibility.


----------



## sampleera (Feb 28, 2008)

Specs are 

mobo A8N-SLI
Cpu AMD 3500+
Gpu 2x geforce 6800 (tried it without sli still didnt work)
Ram 2gb DDR


----------



## panchoman (Feb 29, 2008)

as DIBL said, use f6 to try other video cards.. theres also a way to install it without using the gui.. and then you install drivers etc once you do the install that way.. 

i would make sure sli and sli related options are disabled in the bios, and the sli bridge is taken off.. the sli could be throwing off the ubuntu drivers.. and you'll probably want to follow fox34's guides on enabling sli in linux.


----------



## tiys (Feb 29, 2008)

Windows ftw! 

Seriosly, I can install Ubuntu on a PC with:

PII 350
256mb ram
2mb mga matrox vid. card
10gb hdd

maybe something's just rejecting ubuntu?


----------



## FatForester (Feb 29, 2008)

Yea, try using the force-vesa boot setting like DIBL said. There's also maybe a BIOS setting that's fooling with it. If all else fails, you can try reburning Ubuntu. That's surprisingly done the trick for me in the past.


----------



## panchoman (Feb 29, 2008)

FatForester said:


> Yea, try using the force-vesa boot setting like DIBL said. There's also maybe a BIOS setting that's fooling with it. If all else fails, you can try reburning Ubuntu. That's surprisingly done the trick for me in the past.



theres a cd verification tool on the boot menu too.. verify the ubuntu cd to make sure that its valid and has no defects or corruption.. that always helps eliminate something that might end up driving you nuts!


----------



## xfire (Feb 29, 2008)

Try booting in safe graphics mode. Also if the ACPI setting of your bios has HPET support enabled, disable it and try it.


----------

